# Abbreviation help



## nbs4kms

is there a list of the abbreviations that are used on this forum? like "WH" "WW" and so on.


----------



## Amplexor

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/forum-guidelines/464-common-message-board-abbreviations-acronyms.html


----------



## nbs4kms

TY


----------

